# Maglite reflectors from Litho123 (picture heavy!!)



## Coop (Aug 24, 2006)

Some time ago, I asked Litho123 a question about differences between the reflectors he is selling. Instead of risking giving me an answer I wouldn't be happy with, he sent 5 reflectors halfway across the world for me to try out myself. Well, Litho123, you :rock: my friend!!

Ofcourse, it would be completely selfish of me if I didn't share what I found out about these reflectors. And as a picture says more than a 1000 words, here they are:

































And some beamshots (Mag85 with batteries at 65%, focus set halfway between flood & spot):


----------



## Delvance (Aug 24, 2006)

Thankyou, just what i was looking for really. This is going to help alot of people that can't decide what coating they want. The roughness of the coatings seem fairly light compared to the rating given it (also shows in past/old threads when Litho123 reflectors were being compared to other manufacturers). Might be an idea to order one up. I've been hanging out for a light stipple for sometime...got to wait till Litho123 gets 'em back in stock.

Out of curiousity, do any artifacts show with the LS, or did you have to move upto the MS to get rid of artifacts ? I'm currently using two litho123 LOPs in both my ROPs and love them but might be time to spread the light around a bit.


----------



## Coop (Aug 24, 2006)

Delvance said:


> Out of curiousity, do any artifacts show with the LS, or did you have to move upto the MS to get rid of artifacts ? I'm currently using two litho123 LOPs in both my ROPs and love them but might be time to spread the light around a bit.



Look at the beamshots... they're a pretty good representation of the results achieved with my setup.


----------



## Delvance (Aug 24, 2006)

Usually, artifacts are very hard to photograph so i thought i might ask. My Litho123 LOPs with the ROP bulbs certainly show alot more artifact than photos would suggest.

Thanks anyways! Can't wait till Litho123 gets those stippled reflectors back in stock.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd really be interested in beamshots of the MOP/LOP vs LS at tightest focus as this would be the setting that would see use 99% of the time for me.

There used to be a slew of tightest focus beamshot threads for all the various metal reflectors but many of them got buried in the archives after last year's software change-over.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 24, 2006)

MayCooper -

It appears that this torch (is it one torch using different reflectors?) possibly needs an axial adjustment for focus and definitely needs some lateral adjustment for focus.

The characteristics and artifacts of the beam should be more symmetrical.

Nice photographs of the reflectors.


----------



## Coop (Aug 24, 2006)

Icebreak said:


> It appears that this torch (is it one torch using different reflectors?) possibly needs an axial adjustment for focus and definitely needs some lateral adjustment for focus.
> 
> The characteristics and artifacts of the beam should be more symmetrical.
> 
> Nice photographs of the reflectors.



The beams are actually quite symmetrical, but it doesn't show very well, as theres white doors on the right and a bunch of black coats and jackets on the left. 

I did set the focus a bit in the middle between flood and spot, just to give a general idea of the reflectors output. I know it's not optimal, but it sure is good enough to compare the reflectors with eachother.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 24, 2006)

I understand.

Helpful thread. Thanks.


----------



## DUQ (Aug 24, 2006)

I have one of litho's MS installed in my ROP LE. It really does anice job of smoothing the beam out. I'll get a beam shot up tonight for you guy's. Thanks for the effort MayCooper.


----------



## DUQ (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok here are some shots of my ROP with a medium stipple reflector. The first two shot's are of tight focus and flood focus. You can see how the stipple smooths out any artifacts in the second shots wich are under exposed by one stop.


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 24, 2006)

i swear by the stippled reflectors if you don't need extreme throw. I do use ludicrously high-power lights .. usually at least 60-120W... so i can afford to smooth out the beam and still get quite a lot of throw... 

I love having a combination of a shorter light with an LS and a longer light with an HS reflector (like 2D with LS and 4D with HS).. the flood beam of the HS is the perfect light for having somebody hold while you change a tire, etc.. and the LS is nicer for going on a short hike where you want to punch a hole in the dark once in a while (bring the likes of a 3W led for walking). 

-awr


----------



## Coop (Apr 2, 2009)

I was finally able to re-upload the pics, so they're available for your viewing pleasure again


----------



## austin mahler (Aug 12, 2009)

how much do these cost?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 12, 2009)

Coop said:


> I was finally able to re-upload the pics, so they're available for your viewing pleasure again



Wow a rescue after 3 years of being missing! Way to go Coop! One of these nights, I want to do a similar series of comparisons with several bulb types....but this is extremely helpful.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 12, 2009)

austin mahler said:


> how much do these cost?


 
Search for litho123. He has a link in his signature to his For Sale thread over on the Market Place.


----------

